# Worried About Watermark - Advice?



## cloud9imagery (Aug 16, 2012)

Lately, I have seen these amazing watermarks and I am now worried about my own watermark's style and overall appearance. I want a professional yet whimsical look, yet I may not be there yet. What do you think? Any suggestions other than I read earlier about lowering the opacity. Thanks.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

Drop the bevel/emboss, change the mark color to white, and raise the cloud up to accent the text, not wrap around it. Over all you have done a good job on this. It's very simple, gets the message across, and doesn't distract.

If you have any questions as to what makes a good watermark/logo, see the following thread:




AaronLLockhart said:


> Watermarks should be subtle. However, they shouldn't be "plain," which many users here are implying. Artists work is very different from photography work. Artists simply use a very indistinguishable script integrated into the piece because the style of their work identifies themselves enough that they don't need exclusive identification.
> 
> In other words, when you see a piece by van gogh, you know it's van gogh without having to ask any questions as to who painted it. Photography is a little bit different. You can't tell who took a photograph unless there is some way to identify the photographer. Some people do this through Exif, I choose to do it though a watermark or "logo."
> 
> ...


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 16, 2012)

> Drop the bevel/emboss, change the mark color to white, and raise the cloud up to accent the text, not wrap around it. Over all you have done a good job on this. It's very simple, gets the message across, and doesn't distract.





Ok, what do you think, now?


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

cloud9imagery said:


> > Drop the bevel/emboss, change the mark color to white, and raise the cloud up to accent the text, not wrap around it. Over all you have done a good job on this. It's very simple, gets the message across, and doesn't distract.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it. Now you simply need to play with your personal sizing preference. I, personally, would size it down about 1/3rd or so. However, that's just my personal preference. I actually like that watermark, though. I have a couple of ideas in my head I could play with later tonight or tomorrow morning if you'd be open to seeing them. If you want it, cool. If you don't, not hard feelings. Either way, if I create you something you want, it would imply that you just got $500.00 worth of graphic design work for free


----------



## Tee (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not a fan of watermarks but there are two members on here who do it right, in my opinion: camz and rub. Check out how they place them and the style. I think you'll find what theirs look like is what you're trying to accomplish. Might not hurt shooting them a PM and asking.


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 16, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> cloud9imagery said:
> 
> 
> > > Drop the bevel/emboss, change the mark color to white, and raise the cloud up to accent the text, not wrap around it. Over all you have done a good job on this. It's very simple, gets the message across, and doesn't distract.
> ...



Feel free to play away and I will see if you can impress me!  (jk)


----------



## texkam (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think you are there yet either, so let me put it this way: "Lately, I have seen these amazing portraits and I am now worried about my own snapshot's style and overall appearance. I want a professional yet whimsical look, yet I may not be there yet. What do you think?" If this line was directed towards you, your response would most likely be "hire me, I'm a professional and have the know-how to deliver a superior product." The same can be said for your request for suggestions for graphic design help. The design/branding of your business should be very important to you and worth calling in a professional.


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 16, 2012)

texkam said:


> I don't think you are there yet either, so let me put it this way: "Lately, I have seen these amazing portraits and I am now worried about my own snapshot's style and overall appearance. I want a professional yet whimsical look, yet I may not be there yet. What do you think?" If this line was directed towards you, your response would most likely be "hire me, I'm a professional and have the know-how to deliver a superior product." The same can be said for your request for suggestions for graphic design help. *The design/branding of your business should be very important to you and worth calling in a professional.*



That would be really nice, but unfortunately, I am not at financial place to do so as of yet. That is why I am doing it myself.  Once I get to that point, then of course, I will purchase the luxuries I can afford.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 16, 2012)

I like the white, now just reduce opacity a bit. 
A watermark is really not worth worrying over all that much. You'll get to that point down the line.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

texkam said:
			
		

> The design/branding of your business should be very important to you and worth calling in a professional.



It seems to me that her focused clientele is children. Let me open this by saying that I am a professional graphic designer (or was up until a year ago) of 8 years. 

The design that she made is very primitive, yes. However, after looking at her targeted clientele, it fits perfectly.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is what I got as a quick solution. This is definitely a sleeker look. However, for the targeted clientele... I kind of like yours better.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 16, 2012)

Try this: Creative Watermarking - How to Integrate Your Signature into Your Photos - farbspiel photography


----------



## Chriss (Aug 16, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Here is what I got as a quick solution. This is definitely a sleeker look. However, for the targeted clientele... I kind of like yours better.
> 
> View attachment 17250



Personally I think that one is really, really, awesome. Nice work.
And I actually think it works as a more playful watermark too, because it also looks like a flower.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

Chriss said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I got as a quick solution. This is definitely a sleeker look. However, for the targeted clientele... I kind of like yours better.
> ...




Thanks man, I really appreciate that!!!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2012)

Flower 9! I like that! Or is it blossom 9? The original cloud had no bottom to it...a cartoon cloud usually is an enclosed shape...


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Flower 9! I like that! Or is it blossom 9? The original cloud had no bottom to it...a cartoon cloud usually is an enclosed shape...



It's "3 Short of a Bouquet Photography." Duh, Darrel, everyone knows that!!!


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 16, 2012)

I would consider finding some way to not put your entire Business name in the signature.

Even if the 9 isn't a shorthand for anything, it still reminds me of "Cash4Gold", which doesn't seem all that professional to me.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 16, 2012)

Next option... seems to be my favorite so far:


----------



## Rwsphotos (Aug 16, 2012)

Water marks can be such a touchy subject.  Personally if her main clientele is children I vote for the last one.


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 16, 2012)

I vote for Aaron's second one!


----------



## texkam (Aug 17, 2012)

> I am not at financial place to do so as of yet.


I understand.
Aaron's design concepts are a great example of how much value good design can bring to a business.


----------



## Tee (Aug 17, 2012)

I like Aaron's second one as well.  With that said, I still find the solid white cloud distracting from the image.  I guess that's why I'm in the camp of non-watermarking.  Creating one is harder than you'd think at first glance.


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 17, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Next option... seems to be my favorite so far:
> 
> View attachment 17269



I really like the idea of this one.  The first one remind me a weather report graphic for news (not to say it wasn't cute).  But, this second one I really like. One question, is it possible to use my font for the 9? I can send the font to you.  And, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 17, 2012)

I like Aaron's second one too. Great job. How many free $500 graphics packages are you willing to share? hehehe


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 17, 2012)

cloud9imagery said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > Next option... seems to be my favorite so far:
> ...




It is possible. However, it's not something I recommend. This WM/Logo meets the marketable description of nearly the epitome of what a logo design is supposed to look like. I'm not saying my designs are the best in the world, by any means. However, from here, once it starts being altered, you hinder the marketability of it. There will be *PLENTY*, I repeat, *PLENTY* of opportunity for you to use your font in other situations. 

This is very common for people I have designed for. People grow an attachment to the items they created, as they feel a sense of ownership with their added piece in it. What I'm about to say, I'm not saying because I'm cocky and I think I know everything. However, I have been doing graphic design for a _*very*_ long time. I would highly advise taking my advice and leaving it as is on this one. You will be able to use this piece on everything from your watermark, to your business cards. I will be giving you a vector version of this WM/Logo. 

This means that you can scale it to as big as you want, and it will never suffer from pixelation.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 17, 2012)

ronlane said:


> I like Aaron's second one too. Great job. How many free $500 graphics packages are you willing to share? hehehe



"ask, and you shall recieve."

to be honest, I wouldn't mind doing a few more.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 17, 2012)

haha, nice designs Aaron. Could go into graphic designing


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 17, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> I would highly advise taking my advice



LOL!!! oxymoron much?


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 17, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> cloud9imagery said:
> 
> 
> > AaronLLockhart said:
> ...



After I posted the question, I started looking at the image and my font, and it wouldn't work well anyway because the font is so thin. So, no worries. I like it. THANK YOU!!!! I will try to repay you some day soon. 

(My email is in my sig now.)


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 17, 2012)

cloud9imagery said:
			
		

> After I posted the question, I started looking at the image and my font, and it wouldn't work well anyway because the font is so thin. So, no worries. I like it. THANK YOU!!!! I will try to repay you some day soon.
> 
> (My email is in my sig now.)



You know what you can do to repay me? Pass on the good favor, and do something kind for someone else.


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 17, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> cloud9imagery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will "pay it forward". That is a promise.


----------



## texkam (Aug 18, 2012)

> What I'm about to say, I'm not saying because I'm cocky and I think I know everything. However, I have been doing graphic design for a very long time. I would highly advise taking my advice and leaving it as is on this one.


OMG, I can't tell you how many times over the last 30+ years I've said, or wanted to say this to clients. I wonder if this is why you are no longer a graphic designer. LOL. Rule #1. If you need something done right and you don't know how do it, hire a professional. Rule #2. Listen to the professional.

Fifteen years ago I did a branding job for a client. He hated the logo. Didn't want to use it, but reluctantly did. Now everyone instantly recognizes his company and he has had much success. My wife actually pointed out one of his trucks when we were out and about recently. He has since told me how he now loves his logo, how it has held up over time, and how glad he is for trusting me. If you break the cost down over 15 years, it was a good spend.

BTW, A forum is not the best environment for the creative process. People that may know nothing about your unique marketing challenges, voting for the prettiest one may yield poor results. The Creative Brief: Questions to Ask Before Designing a Logo - Free Logo Critiques


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 18, 2012)

texkam said:


> I wonder if this is why you are no longer a graphic designer.



No, i left graphic design because i was offered a position that doubled my income. However, it does remind me exactly how much i dont miss it, hahaha.


----------

